# Amazing opportunity to raft the Grand Canyon!



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

Um, ya 4k for 14 days? 

Im in the wrong buisness for sure.......


----------



## GlobalExplorers (Nov 5, 2007)

*not just 14 days...*

We are actually a nonprofit organization, and for this trip we are underwriting the costs of the program. Our students make a year long committment with us to focus on our four core subject areas of service, culture, leadership, and science. Participants in our programs work hard to raise the money that they need to go on the trip because most of their parents are not able to cover the entire cost. See Global Explorers for more information.

Thanks!


----------

